# Shave



## fernhills (Aug 2, 2011)

This is something i have been experimenting with for the last couple of years.  I like the idea of a wood mug with a shaving set but i could not bring myself to throw a glob of wet soapy mess into the wood bowl and let it soak there for months on end. So i made a bowl to fit those plastic refill inserts which there are different brands on the market today. Plus you should use dense woods and there are only a few to choose from, using the refills frees up your choices of woods and styles of making the bowls. I have been using a Butternut bowl with these inserts and it is holding up great.
   The pic is a set made from Canary Wood. Finish with C/A and BLO. inside of bowl i used Tung Oil. Brush is Badger


----------



## islandturner (Aug 2, 2011)

These look really good, Carl -- the matching bowl for the soap really completes the set.  

I've been thinking about making a couple of sets like this for Xmas presents, and worry about their constant exposure to water on the bathroom cabinet.  I wondered about turning the pieces until they're within approx a sixteenth of an inch of the final size and then putting them in wood hardener for a few days -- Minwax or Cactus Juice.  Then completing the turning and finishing?  That might help the wood survive years of exposure to water and steam.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice.  The reason I got into pen turning is because I wanted to make custom handles for some of my old DE razors, maybe a brush and a bowl as well.  That was over 2 years ago.  When I started researching woodturning, I discovered pen turning and have been stuck ever since.  I FINALLY turned a handle for a vintage Merkur slant the other night.  One day I'll get to the brush handle and bowl...


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. I like the wood choice too


----------



## fernhills (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for your comments.. I am working on a set now that you would not think is good for a shaving set.  Carl


----------



## boxerman (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow those look great.


----------



## LouCee (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 5, 2011)

Man that looks awesome! Nice creative shape and finish!


----------



## marter1229 (Aug 5, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## fernhills (Aug 7, 2011)

fernhills said:


> Thanks for your comments.. I am working on a set now that you would not think is good for a shaving set.  Carl



This is what a came up with so far, Spalted Maple or Yellow Birch or Beech, i don`t which it is, but that is what most of my trees are in the land i have in the mountains by my cabin. C/A BLO finish.  I will use the bowl at home for awhile to see how it holds up. Carl


----------



## KenV (Aug 7, 2011)

Also looks like a good opportunity for pieces of stabalized woods -- the plastics injected should make the water contact less a problem, and allow clean up when fuzzy things start growing.

I like the look -  

Thought about glass inserts like the larger candle holders (2 3/4 inside diameter)??


----------



## fernhills (Aug 7, 2011)

KenV said:


> Also looks like a good opportunity for pieces of stabalized woods -- the plastics injected should make the water contact less a problem, and allow clean up when fuzzy things start growing.
> 
> I like the look -
> 
> Thought about glass inserts like the larger candle holders (2 3/4 inside diameter)??



  I do not like the idea of glass and bathrooms, but must confess, i thought about it to. 
I did see something on Etsy and was wondering how he did it. The one like the photo below is the ticket.  Carl


----------

